# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  workflow et .net

## IAGISG

Bonjour a tous,
j'ai un projet de concevoir une plateforme web d'automatisation d'un processus mtier en .NET en utilisation quelque chose de gratuit 
je sais pas d'ou commencer et est ce que ilya des moteur gratuit comme en JAVA 
merci

----------


## meziantou

Il y a WorkFlow Foundation
http://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/netframework/aa663328

----------


## IAGISG

j'ai vu workflow fondation mais je trouve aussi SharePoint wss3 qui permet un workflow mais est ce que c possible de faire un tableau de bord de suivi de tache des utilisateurs
merci

----------


## Bluedeep

> j'ai vu workflow fondation mais je trouve aussi SharePoint wss3 qui permet un workflow mais est ce que c possible de faire un tableau de bord de suivi de tache des utilisateurs
> merci


D'une part, si SP possde effectivement un moteur de WF, c'est loin d'tre sa caractristique principale. De plus, si on en juge par ton poste intial, tu demandais du gratuit : or, SP n'est pas gratuit.

A l'inverse le moteur de WF de .Net est inclus dans le package.
Il est vrai que dvelopper un workflow sans les versions payantes de VS - donc en utilisant les versions Express - est "a pain in the ass" car tu  ne disposes pas des designer, mme si il est assez simple de les implmenter puisque la bibliothque comprend les lments pour crer ses propres designers.

----------


## IAGISG

Bonjour,
alors si je comprends bien WSS est gratuit alors que MOSS est payant c ca?
mais est ce que je peux implmenter un workflow avec WSS
sinon quelles sont les outils a utiliser pour dvelopper une platforme web d'automatisation de workflow avec un dashboard

j'ai seulement VS2010

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bonjour,
> alors si je comprends bien WSS est gratuit alors que MOSS est payant c ca?


WSS est gratuit sur les plateformes Microsoft Server et Small Business Server. MOSS 2007 utilisait ce moteur.

WF (Workflow Fundation) est une librairie de workflow incluse dans .NET (depuis la 3.0, mais qui a volu pas mal avec la version 4.0 du framework).




> mais est ce que je peux implmenter un workflow avec WSS


Oui.




> sinon quelles sont les outils a utiliser pour dvelopper une platforme web d'automatisation de workflow avec un dashboard


VS 2010 (sauf version Express) est parfaitement adapt; nanmoins avec MOSS 2007 ou 2010, qui ont une librairie d'activits (au sens workflow du terme) dj plus fournit (celle de .NET est juste constitu des briques les plus basiques) ncessitera moins de dveloppement.

Faire une estimation complt de l'une ou l'autre solution suppose d'avoir une ide plus complte de ce que tu veux faire.

Sur WSS vs MOSS : http://sharepoint.developpez.com/faq/?page=I
Sur WF 4.0 vs MOSS Workflow : http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...b-df2342aead1e

De toute manire, avec MOSS 2010 le moteur de workflow est unifi avec celui de WF 4.0 .Net. Ce qui n'est pas, je crois, le cas de MOSS 2007 (sous toutes rserves).

----------


## IAGISG

Bonjour 

je dois crer une plateforme web d'automatisation de processus mtier 
En java il ya des moteur de workflow open source (designer,moteur ,tableau de bord et suivi) 

1)est ce que il ya de moteur en .net que je peux l'utiliser pour implmenter mon process 
2)si oui quel est l’environnement de travail ( VS,WF..) a utiliser pour rpondre au besoins suivants: 
-appel des services dans le workflow(mail,exchange ,cvs..) 
-gestion des utilisateurs 
-tableau de bord de suivi des taches d'utilisateur 
merci  ::):

----------


## Proteus91

Est ce que tu as essay Workflow Foundation ? Il y a bcp de choses a faire soit mme mais c'est du .Net et c'est 100%, Si jamais cela t'interresse contact moi je t'aiderai  commencer.

----------


## GuruuMeditation

Il y a WF (Workflow fondation) mais il est parait-il assez lourd...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il y a WF (Workflow fondation) mais il est parait-il assez lourd...


Euh .. au contraire, la WF permet justement d'embarquer un composant de workflow ultra-lger dans les applications sans contraintes architecturales externes.

----------

